# SRW's "Jake" - HIgh Point Amateur Golden (Male)



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's fantastic, Congrats SRW and Jake!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

That's great. Congratulations!


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Way to go, Jake!


----------



## granite7 (Oct 5, 2020)

Well done! Congratulations [emoji322]


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Congratulations!


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations! It's a lot of work to get to where you are at. I appreciate all that time and work and having a great dog to work with.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulation!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

SRW and Jake

Congratulations!


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

Congrats SRW totally awesome now the FC AFC! Also want to say congrats to FT Golden’s who was co owner of the bitch who produced the open high point male Louie bred to my male Jay!




__





Pedigree: Max Q Saint Louie RN MH CCA *** VCX






www.k9data.com


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Awesome, congrats!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Edward Lee Nelson said:


> Congrats SRW totally awesome now the FC AFC! Also want to say congrats to FT Golden’s who was co owner of the bitch who produced the open high point male Louie bred to my male Jay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks ELN! And also congrats to you, _really to Jay_, for the successful progeny!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Go Jake!! Thanks for sharing this, I appreciate great announcements made here, fun to see good news!!! We need some more Jake photos!!!


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

nolefan said:


> We need some more Jake photos!!!


So do I, with ribbons. Working on it every day.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

super huge congratulations!!! what an amazing ride!!!!! I know you're enjoying it too. Jake looks like what, its no big deal, just doing my thang...


----------

